
Abstracting Ambiguity - draegtun
http://blog.woobling.org/2009/08/abstracting-ambiguity.html
======
bkovitz
I did some work on amb last semester in grad school, and my prof wants me to
publish it. I didn't feel motivated to write a paper, though, because I
couldn't see the point of amb. This article makes the value of amb clear,
though: abstracting out control flow, specifically backtracking. Code no
longer needs to "know" that it's doing a backtracking search.

